# Boat Trade



## wolfhouse (Feb 26, 2011)

We would like to trade time on our boat in the Pacific NW for equal time on comparable boat in Mexico (winter), Florida (winter) or Chesapeake (summer).
1983 Catalina 30
with wheel steering
propane stove
refrigeration
diesel heat

Greg & Mattie


----------



## JedNeck (Sep 22, 2011)

Bump for a good idea...the GF's family does the same thing with vacation homes. Works out pretty sweet.


----------

